# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Mysql query to find email addresses

## joen0s

Hi all,

I'm new here and don't have much experiance with MySQL. 
my question is, is it possible to search a mysql database for email addresses ? and if so how should i form the query for it.

a bit more specific i want to find everything within the database that has a @ sign..

could someone help me with this.

thanks 

Jeroen

----------


## Satej Datar

INSTR(str,substr)
Returns the position of the first occurrence of substring substr in string str. This is the same as the two-argument form of LOCATE(), except that the arguments are swapped. 
mysql> SELECT INSTR('foobarbar', 'bar');
        -> 4
mysql> SELECT INSTR('xbar', 'foobar');
        -> 0

----------

